# cassette spacing problem on EA90 Aero Wheels



## civelldr (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm having an issue of not being able to get a SRAM Red cassette fully installed on free hub body on my EA90 Aero's. The problem is that there is slight chain wear against the drop-out when I'm in the 11, but otherwise the performance is decent. I'm thinking that the red spacer needs to be pushed further down, but I don't am unable to see how to service this hub. I took it to my LBS, but I believe they are unfamiliar with servicing Easton wheels. I thought I'd ask here before I take it to another shop. You can see in the enclosed picture, that I'm getting metal filing from the chain rubbing against the dropout when I'm in the 53x11. Advice? 

https://picasaweb.google.com/civell...authkey=Gv1sRgCLOJ86TptKWrngE&feat=directlink 

thanks! 

-daniel


----------



## civelldr (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh, I should also add that if you grab the free hub body, it does rock back and forth ever so slightly. Does feel "loose" but again, I don't see how to tighten this guy up...


----------



## Easton (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the great photos, there is definitely something wrong with the assembly here (there should not be any gap between the red ring and the hubshell).

The Red specific cassette body was only sold as an aftermarket upgrade so I'm guessing there is some kind of extra spacer or other piece between the cassette body and the shoulder on the axle.

R4 hubs are super easy to service and it should be obvious what is wrong once you get it apart.
Service instructions are here 
If there are any questions just call our service techs at 877-835-6629


----------

